# جميع اسرار الكيبورد اكثر من 500 سر



## pola (25 يناير 2006)

*جميع اسرار الكيبورد اكثر من 500 سر*

طرق سهله في الأوامر عن طريق استخدام الكيبورد إن شاء الله تستفيدوا منها 

ctrl+d امر يجعل برنامج التصفح يحفظ الصفحة المعروضة الي المفضلة 

Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسين جاهزين

ctrl+b يمكن لك ترتيب ملف المفضلة عن طريق هذا الامر

ctrl+f يمكن لك بحث في البرنامج عن الكلمة 

ctrl+s حفظ العمل الذي قمت به 

ctrl+shift يجعل مؤشر الكتابة يذهب الى اليسار 

ctrl+shift يجعل المؤشريذهب الى اليمين 

alt+f4 أمر مفيد يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ 

alt+esc يمكنك التنقل من نافذة الى نافذة 

alt+tab امر مفيد جداً لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح يمكنك اختيار النافذة المطلوبة 

alt+shift اليسار يحول الكتابة من العربي الى انجليزي 

alt+shift اليمين يحول الكتابة من انجليزي الى عربي 

f2 امر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد

Shift + E : الضمة 

Shift + X : السكون 

Shift + Q : الفتحة 

Shift + A : الكسرة 

ذ + Shift : الشدة 

Shift + Z : المدة 

Shift + W : تنوين فتح 

Shift + S : تنوين كسرة 

Shift + R : تنوين ضم 

Shift + T : لإ 

Shift + G : لأ 

Shift + Y : إ 

Shift + H : أ 

Shift + N : آ 

Shift + B : لآ 

Shift + V : { 

Shift + C : } 

Shift + F : ] 

Shift + D : [ 

Shift + J : تمديد الحرف 

Ctrl + C : نسخ 

Ctrl + X : قص 

Ctrl + V : لصق 

Ctrl + Z : تراجع 

Ctrl + A : تعليم الملف 

Shift + U : فاصلة معكوسة 

Ctrl + ESC : قائمة المهام( ابـدا )

Ctrl + Enter : ابتداء صفحة جديدة 

Ctrl + Shift : لغة عربية ( يمين ) 

Ctrl + Shift : لغة إنجليزية ( يسار ) 

Ctrl + 1 : مسافة مفردة 

Ctrl + 5 : مسافة سطر ونصف 

Ctrl + 2 : مسافة مزدوجة 

Ctrl + G : الانتقال إلى صفحة 

Ctrl + END : الانتقال إلى نهاية الملف 

Ctrl + F5 : تصغير نافذة الملف 

Ctrl + F6 : الانتقال من ملف لأخر 

Ctrl + F2 : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 

= + Ctrl : تكبير وتصغير درجة واحدة 

F4 : تكرار أخر عملية 

Alt + Enter : تكرار أخر عملية 

Ctrl + Y : تكرار أخر عملية

Shift + F10 : تعداد نقطي ورقمي 

F12 : حفظ بأسم 

Shift + F12 : حفظ الملف 

Ctrl + Home : أول المستند 

Ctrl + End : أخر المستند 

Shift + F1 : معلومات عن نوع التنسيق 

Ctrl + U : سطر تحت النص 

Ctrl + F4 : خروج من الملف 

Ctrl + N : ملف جديد ​
Ctrl + H : استبدال

Ctrl + I : خط مائل ​
Ctrl + K : تنسيق المستند ​
Ctrl + P : طباعة

Ctrl + O : فتح منطقة ​
د + Ctrl : تكبير النص ​
ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص

Alt + S : قائمة تنسيق ​
Alt + J : قائمة تعليمات

[ + Alt : قائمة جدول

] + Alt : قائمة أدوات ​
Alt + U : قائمة عرض

Alt + P : قائمة تحرير ​
Alt + L : قائمة ملف ​
“ + Alt : قائمة إطار

Alt + Q : تعديل مسطرة ​
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص

Ctrl + F : بحث ​
Ctrl + B : خط أسود ​
Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط ​
Ctrl+Shift + S : نمط

Ctrl + D : خط ​
Ctrl+Shift + K : تحويل الحروف - Capital ​
Shift + F3 : تحويل الحروف - Capital ​
Ctrl+Shift + L : وضع نقطة عند بداية النص ​
Ctrl+Alt + E : حواشي سفلية ترقيم روماني ​
Ctrl+Alt + R : وضع علامة ® 

Ctrl+Alt + T : وضع علامة ™ ​
Ctrl+Alt + C : وضع علامة © ​
Ctrl+Alt + I : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة ​
Shift + F7 : قاموس المرادفات ​
Ctrl+Alt + F1 : معلومات النظام 

Ctrl+Alt + F2 : فتح الدلائل ​
Ctrl + J : تسوية النص من الجانبين ​
Ctrl + L : بداية النص من الجانب الأيسر ​
Ctrl + Q : بداية النص من الجانب الأيمن

Ctrl + E : توسيط النص ​
Ctrl + M : تغيير المقاس الأعلى للفقرة ​
Shift + F5 : رجوع إلى الموضع الذي انتهيت منه عند إغلاق الملف

= + Ctrl + Alt : تخصيص ​
F3 : إدخال نص تلقائي ​
F9 : تدقيق حقول

F10 : تحريك إطار لفتح النوافذ ​
F1 : تعليمات ​
F5 : الانتقال إلى ​
F7 : تدقيق إملائي ​
F8 : تعليم منطقة 

ctrl+a يعمل هذا الامر بتحديد الكل للنص اوالكائن ​
ctrl+c يعمل هذا الامر بنسخ الذي تم تحديده

ctrl+v يعمل هذا الامر بلصق المنسوخ

ctrl+x يعمل هذا الامر بقص الذي تم تحديدة ​
ctrl+z هذا الامر مهم جداً يمكنك التراجع عن اي امر عملته

ctrl+p هذا الامر يعطي لبرنامج المتصفح او اي برنامج امر بالطباعة

ctrl+o يمكنك فتح ملف من اي برنامج عن طريق هذا الامر

ctrl+w يمكنك اغلاق اي نافذة مفتوحة​


----------



## Michael (27 يناير 2006)

واو فعلا دى اكبر قائمة باختصارات الكيبورد متشكرين جداجدا


----------



## pola (27 يناير 2006)

العفو يا عم مايكل


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*
سلام ونعمه 

أشكرك يا بولا على المعلومات القيمة دى 

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## THE GALILEAN (30 نوفمبر 2006)

هل هذه الامور تصلح لويندوز 2000 ؟

بعض الامور لا تعمل

Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسين جاهزين

د + Ctrl : تكبير النص 

ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص

Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط


----------



## jojo_josiph (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*متشكر جدا على المعلومات المهمة دى*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسيي يا بولا ربنا يباركك*


----------



## mr.hima (2 ديسمبر 2006)

خرافة بإمانة ...........شكرا يا أستاذ/ بولا..... على مجهودك وتعبك 
ربنا معاك ويكافئك


----------



## romio2035 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع اسرار الكيبورد اكثر من 500 سر*

جامدة جدا الاوامر دي .. ربنا يعوضك


----------



## tom8144 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع اسرار الكيبورد اكثر من 500 سر*

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود 
Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسين جاهزين انه يعمل على الوورد

د + Ctrl : تكبير النص اولا يجب (سيليكسيون) ومن بعدها تفعل هذا الامر 

ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص نفس الشيئ

Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط عندما تفعل هذا اكتب الرقم التي تريد  ومن ثم (انتر)


----------



## الملاك الابيض (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع اسرار الكيبورد اكثر من 500 سر*

*واااااااااااااو شكرا بولا على المعلومات والايضاحات المفيدة دي 

شكرا *


----------



## tom8144 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع اسرار الكيبورد اكثر من 500 سر*

ارجوا من الاخوان الكرم لديه مشكل في جهاز الكمبيوتر ارجوا ان تساعدوني وان المشكلة هي :
1- ان الجهاز من نوع (hp) فقد حزف بالخطاء كل شي عن طريق الفورمات ال(hp_recovery) الموجودة على (d) وان الجهاز هو من نوع :
Hp Dv6426 او Hp Dv6000 لان يوجد رقمين لا اعرف لان على ورقة الشراء مكتوب 6426 وعليه هو مكتوب 6000
ارجوا من الجميع المساعد وشكرا لكم 
واطلب من يسوع المسيح ان يوفقكم


----------



## mansor1_2000 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: جميع اسرار الكيبورد اكثر من 500 سر*

*شكرا أخى العزيز بولا على هذه المعلومات القيمة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

